
Kids hack their Dad's computer on her Raspberry Pi [video] - lukashed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W76o_iG7Y7g
======
jameshart
Not sure I'd consider randomly shutting down Sublime Text a good prank -
Sublime Text seems quite capable of doing that all on its own. Making the
computer speak was _way_ better.

------
rayalez
Oh, man, this is so wonderful and adorable. Makes me very excited about the
world, and puts a smile on my face =)

I wish I had that kind of childhood. It's not just that she used shell, but
that they shot a great video, and put it on youtube and all. A kid learned so
much in this fun and exciting little project.

Something's just.... very good about that.

------
ck2
This is amazing on so many levels including the presentation.

~~~
ncza
Which is a clear indicator that it is staged or at least heavily supported by
an adult. The fact that it serves as advertisement for the company should do
the rest. Cute and funny video but the bitter taste puts me off.

~~~
ck2
Oh come on. Of course someone helped her a little.

That is not the point.

Look at her confidence. Look at how she REALLY understands what she is doing
and looking up the PID, that is not just memorization.

There are probably a million people twice or even three times her age with
their own webserver who have to use things like cpanel, etc. because they
don't know how to use a command prompt like she does in that demo.

Even if she doesn't go into computers in the future, what she has learned has
taught her to look "behind the curtain" to how things work.

Instead of just using an app on a phone like millions of kids, she may write
one someday.

~~~
ncza
I still feel lied to and manipulated.

------
dimxasnewfrozen
My wife and I are expecting our first child any day now (a girl). As someone
who spends most of their time in a shell, I'm excited to teach her things like
this. I don't know if I'd give her my actual SSH password though.

~~~
chrisper
Are you going to put her in a shell instead of a crib?

------
ballpark
I wonder how much involvement her dad had in in this video. A lot of it did
seem like she genuinely knew what she was doing. In any case, she is a natural
communicator!

------
MrZongle2
Dangerous knowledge. Best put these kids on a watch list.

/s

~~~
itsbits
if your kids understand ssh, you better avoid sharing ssh pwd..

~~~
MrZongle2
If your kids understand ssh, you've probably done something right.

------
Sealy
that girl just taught me the "say" command in terminal... i never knew you
could do that on a mac.

winning.

~~~
eridal
For those like me living in linux, there is _espeak_

I've heard it's Stephen Hawking voice --cant confirm-- but sounds really
really similar.

[http://man.cx/espeak](http://man.cx/espeak)

EDIT: Thanks lucb1e! I do also use espeak, the other gave me same weird error.

All I can find about the other one is this project:
[https://github.com/williamh/espeakup](https://github.com/williamh/espeakup)

~~~
lucb1e
Never heard of espeakup, I use espeak. In fact, apt-getting espeakup I get
some error when running it whereas espeak seems to work out of the box:

    
    
        $ echo test | espeak # works
        $ echo test | espeakup # Unable to open the softsynth device

~~~
relaxitup
Does your espeak version not allow "espeak <words>" ? I don't totally
understand the need or use of piping here when not necessary, and when it
requires additional keystrokes.

------
mixedmath
I couldn't help but notice that Chrome was `stuck` in the `top` page. Happens
to me too. Maybe after shutting down Sublime, the girl could also kill the
hanging Chrome processes.

------
astrodust
Not quite as cute as throwing up Xeyes on someone's machine when they hadn't
locked down their X client's remote port, but funny.

~~~
rootbear
Xroach was way more fun.

------
1781
This should also be used as a cautionary tale of what happens when you allow
password based authentication on your ssh service.

------
daok
I do not understand the their "hack" when she already had her father
password... Nice achievement but this is not hacking at all.

~~~
munchbunny
I think your second sentence explains it. It's a kid, we should encourage her
to do this more, and whether or not it's a "hack" is insignificant.

------
karmakaze
Cute. _Hack_ is a gross overstatement.

~~~
eridal
_Prank_ is actually the word

